# Vauxhall Vectra 1.9 CDTi SRi



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thinking about changing my car and getting something a little bigger.

You can get a nice looking Vectra for £4k. Nice and spacious.

What's peoples thoughts on these?

I only do around 6,000 miles a year so would a diesel be pointless?

It's this shape


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Vectra is a lovely car, fits the bill with being spacious etc, at that level of mileage i would get a petrol as they are usually cheaper.

here is a quick pic of mine which is the prefacelift model.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Cracking cars  I've got th derv but the 8v 120bhp version. Please make sure you go for the 150bhp SRI one 

As mentioned pick a 1.8 Sri up dirt cheap.


----------



## MartinMacleod (Apr 1, 2012)

I've had 5 and most engines. I found the 1.8 vvt Sri to be the best. Not best performance but most reliable and I was getting 38mpg. 1.9 150 bhp was fantastic to drive but I know of a lot of problems with that engine, clutch. 2.2 was great but again to many horror stories about the engine.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

A nice petrol one - http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../1501/postcode/ng184gb/keywords/sri?logcode=p

So do they do a SRi 150 petrol?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Whats the V6 diesel like in those??


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Whats the V6 diesel like in those??


Plenty of power and torque but not too thirsty i average 38mpg.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Best car I ever ran in reliability and use terms. 100k in 2.5 years and never missed a beat.


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

i have the 150 one though they are diesel not petrol. had it 3 years now and very happy with it , :thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

The Vec C is a great car. I had one as a company car for 1 year until they took it away for a Focus! :-(

It was the 1.9 cdti SRI 150 and to this day i still maintain it was one of the best cars i have ever driven. I did get the 1.8 vvti for a week, and TBH, i felt that it was underpowered, although a good, comfy ride.

Overall, i would say you cannot go wrong, but for an extra few hundred quid, i would opt for the oil burner over the petrol.

Thanks,
Scotty.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine is the 1.9 150 Deisel and love it to bits, and have owned it since May 2007 when it was 7 months old. Problems have beenthe EGR valve which was replaced under warranty and the alternator dies just outside of warranty and thats all the problems I have had. Its currently remapped with the EGR blanked off and goes like stink when you want it to. Build quality is very good and everything fits properly without annoying rattles.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Is your DMF ok with it being remapped?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Its a auto mate so no problems for me and to be honest they work togther brilliantly


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Agreed the 150 derv is prone to a few problems.

Thing is, you can get a lot of car for your money. Shop around and models with less than 40k on the clock can be found.

One thing though, I think mine, and maybe even the 150 - lack passion!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So what sort of OEM options/upgrades should I look out for?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

If you want lots of toys go for the Elite, if you want sporty with some spoilers go for a SRI X Pack. Leather SRI seats are a big favorite and heated aswell is a bonus, phone on the sterio which also plays MP3 CD and Ipod connection on later models. Auto wipers and lights are nice as is HID headlamps in OE form. Wheels can go up to 19" but the ride is hard then and tyres are expensive. 18" is a good inbetween while I have std SRI wheels which I quite like and are 17".


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I had mine for just over 3 years (cdti 150) 5 egr valves, inlet manifold went, dmf went and 2 cracked 19inch alloys apart from that and costing me around 3k to keep it on the road great car!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Buy a 57 plate upwards to avoid inlet manifold issues on the 150 but EGR valves are problematic on all deisels not just VX. Use good fuel like shell and that really helps the engine, Supermarket fuel namely Morrisons is total shat and should be avoided


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Ran on nothing but v power. Didn't make a difference, added millers every other tank and it did make it run quieter but thats about it. Don't get me wrong loved my Vec really did but in the end i just wondered what was going to go on it next. Vx were at a loss as to why the Egr kept giving up too.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Should of blanked the EGR off mate and then had it remapped out like I have done, the car runs so much better no with no delay from pulling away. My car is a 56 plate and has had 1 EGR and 1 Alternator in its life and its about to touch 60,000 miles so I am more than happy with it


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Map out the EGR and DPF, do a decat and the 150 is a great engine. SWMBOs Zafira runs at around 215bhp on the sport button now, pulls like a train.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I want rid of my DPF but the remap for it isnt available from EDS for Automatics but in time maybe it will appear. I do think my DPF is bust in a good way though as my chrome tailpipes are always sooting up and when I give the car some beans I can see the cloud behind me like a normal manual does. Maybe there is a hole in it.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

MAS performance comes well recommended on the vx forums, might be worth a shout? I had her decat done in Chester for £60, transformed the car.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Could they remap the DPF out without disturbing the EDS map as I dont want to get rid of that as I have the full kit with the IPF handheld unit


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Not sure tbh. If EDS can't do it when they have the software I'd be very surprised, all they do with the DPF is turn the regen limits down to 0 then you can remove it.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

EDS can do a manual but not Auto's for some reason. I chased this up a few months ago with Ian at MPG who did the remap and looks after my car


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd get it out, all the sensors look for is a differential pressure and temperature increase, if there's no restrictions then there would never be any pressure to initiate a regen, just make sure who ever does it refits the sensors back in.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I will have to look a bit more into it I think. Are you on Vectra-C by any chance


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

No I'm not, this is the only forum I use now tbh, can't put up with all the numpties on marque specific forums, too many fanbois usually.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Shinyvec said:


> Should of blanked the EGR off mate and then had it remapped out like I have done, the car runs so much better no with no delay from pulling away. My car is a 56 plate and has had 1 EGR and 1 Alternator in its life and its about to touch 60,000 miles so I am more than happy with it


I'd got to the point where i didn't want to spend any more on it to be honest. Traded for an Insignia so we'll see how that lasts!

Seems i was unlucky with my vec tho, I was trully sad to see it go even though it skinted me :lol:

Mine was a 56 plate too sold with 70 odd k on it.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I only ask as someone with a simular name is on there and wonderd if it was you. I dont go on that forum much now either as I am to busy on here now


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Shinyvec said:


> I will have to look a bit more into it I think. Are you on Vectra-C by any chance


I used to be, it changed over the years though and not in a good way either imo.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

How do you find the Insignia as I am thinking of changing to the Insignia Estate as I want a bigger boot and a bit more comfort. I like the idea of the 2.0 cdti twin turbo 4x4 but I bet it costs loads new and to new for 2nd hand ones to be around


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Miles better car than the vec, can't really compare them at all to be honest. We were looking at the tourer too originally but the boot was tiny compared to our vec estate.
I originally bought a 2.0T petrol elite, fantastic car but my Mrs was doing 60 miles a day and at 26mpg it wasn't practical for us to keep it. I've now got a 160cdti Sri hatch and get around 46mpg on the same run. The suspension on the elite for the power it had was scary though, way too soft and that was with the flexi ride system in sport mode.


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

Dad currently has the 06 Vectra C 1.8VVT SRi Nav and I would drive it a lot. It is a good spacious big workhorse but I find it underpowered, it is also not the greatest handling and gets very very light at the front when you are doing 70mph. The only other complaint I have is the drivers seat, it is very firm and not the nicest place to be on a long journey. The boot is huge and rear passenger space is much better than the A4. It is also a smooth and quiet cruiser.

Dad is collecting his 11 Insignia 1.8VVT SRi on Thursday and it seems to be a very different car. I took it on a long test drive and the seats are much better, also the interior is a nicer place to be and obviously it looks much more sleek. Again it feels underpowered but he doesnt do many miles and it is all town driving so it doesnt bother him. Looking forward to see how it compares to the faithful old Vectra as an everyday car.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Insignia's are that cheap you can pick a nearly new SRI 1.8vvti for around 10k


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Insignia's are that cheap you can pick a nearly new SRI 1.8vvti for around 10k


£10500 for an 11 reg with 16k, a lot of car for the money.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Stewerty said:


> £10500 for an 11 reg with 16k, a lot of car for the money.


oh it wasnt a statement of bad just that like you said you can pick them up cheaply = a win win for buyers.

My brother has a 1.8 sri model its actually a really nice car to be fair he loves it and infact has since got into detailing it  currently its wearing 2 layers of collonite 845 lol.


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> oh it wasnt a statement of bad just that like you said you can pick them up cheaply = a win win for buyers.
> 
> My brother has a 1.8 sri model its actually a really nice car to be fair he loves it and infact has since got into detailing it  currently its wearing 2 layers of collonite 845 lol.


Definite win, the one we are getting is Metro Blue and is an ex lease car so has seen plenty of drive through car washes by the looks of it. Will be getting a detail once we collect it. If this one is as good as people make them out to be then I may consider a diesel one in white for myself to replace the A4 next year.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So if I only do around 6,000 miles a year, the 1.8 SRi Petrol would be better then?

As its a big car I don't want it to be underpowered. Would it cause the diesel problems only doing 6K?


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Before I got the s5 i had a vectra CTDI 150 diesel + tuning box

Around 180bhp, buckets of torque and 55mpg on the motorway, was a train.

My Step dad has it now, and he loves it.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

That's nice. 

What gadgets did it have & what colour is that?


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

If you are only doing 6K miles I would get a petrol. 2.2 is a decent engine and has 148bhp so about the same as the diesel. I have a 3.0 v6 cdti and it is a good car. 46mpg on a run 32mpg around town. I have an elite with every option and it is a nice place comfortable place to be on a long journey.

The colour is misty lake and its on winter wheels.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Matt. said:


> That's nice.
> 
> What gadgets did it have & what colour is that?


Looks like Metro Blue to me.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Matt. said:


> That's nice.
> 
> What gadgets did it have & what colour is that?


Colour sat nav, bluetooth kit, voice control, cruise control, all electrics, SRI seating but cloth, all the usual's and i put in HID's and the irmscher grill.

Not sure on the colour, but looks like the one above (looks darker in my pic)


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

My old car now for sale here

http://www.thecarpeople.co.uk/find-a-car/car-details/vauxhall-vectra-manchester-187717.htm


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Have bought an 08 vvt sri at the beginning of the year there, although am recently having a fair few problems and its currently getting its second ecu fitted on wedensday, all be it not all will be the same as mine!.
Ive got the vxr kitxp1 with the 19" snowies however they are prone to cracking and ride quality is reduced unless you stick a set of 17" or 18" on. Ive recently replaced all 4 tyres at £200 a corner as scottish roads with 19" and a low profile tyre = frequent burst tyre's!
At first i hated the vec as it was a panic buy, but by adding bits n bobs and using it solely as the family car am just starting to like it, however if i was buying again then it would probably be and will be the 2.0 turbo model if they dnt sort out my electrical problems.
Not much in tuning mods available but mine sitting at 168bhp which for the extra 28bhp your looking at spending a good £1800+ and a hefty £4500+ fitting if you want a turbo conversion from the likes of dbilas, however ad rather trade in for the vxr than pump out anywhere near £4500 on a n/a engine.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So is yours a 1.8?


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

well this is my car a 1.9cdti 150 but mapped to 194. had her 3 years and spend a few pounds on her , on 87k now and not had much trouble with it . oh and the colour is the same as above and is called misty morning .:thumb:


----------

